# That place in pickering - Sea King



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

I think some of you are familiar with Kumar. A guy I met in Big Al's gave me his number so I finally called him since I had some plants to pick up last weekend in whitby. Made an appt with Kumar for sat afternoon and I was blown away by the stuff he has in his basement. Just tons of STUFF!














































I got that orange-red acan, a small frag for meself 

seems like a nice guy. I did get a green ring acan with red center. He told me it was rare. haven't seen too many solid rings amongst acans - they all usually have stripes on them.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Quite common actually.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

which is common, the orange acan in pics or the green and red acan without the bars on rings.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> which is common, the orange acan in pics or the green and red acan without the bars on rings.


To be honest...both of them.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

yeah, what's the name of the green ring acan with red center and no stripes? do you have any pics? I couldn't find anything on the internet, and since Im' new to this hobby, and you being a seller and all, you can prolly show it to me in a jiffy.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> yeah, what's the name of the green ring acan with red center and no stripes? do you have any pics? I couldn't find anything on the internet, and since Im' new to this hobby, and you being a seller and all, you can prolly show it to me in a jiffy.


There doesn't have to be a name for it...not all corals have fancy names.

I don't have a solid green with a solid red centre at this time but I do have lots that have a solid rim with a solid center. Most of the time Rare Acans are the ones that are multicoloured (but, not always the case)

All that should matter is if you like the coral or not. Not, whether someone says its rare or gives it a fancy name.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Also, Kumar is a great guy but be careful of his Zoanthids. You can see a zoa eating snail in the first picture. I also know there are the zoa eating nudis in a lot of them. Again great guy and coral just be sure to dip!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

nudis? can you guyz show me what that looks like... scientific name?

I guess this is why we gotta have a quarantine tank right. even for a nano. LMAO. that's how this hobby starts to add up.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Good point Bigshow. If you were closer, I'd definitely be visiting your setup. I was drooling at your frags.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey Tristan, looked them up. that crap's scary. yeech.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

None of that stuff should really stop you from buying from people, as you should be dipping corals, just like you should QT your fish.


----------

